# [HARDWARE] Schede di Acquisizione Audio/Video

## paolo.bellini

Salve a tutti,

Dovrei acquistare una periferica di acquisizione USB, non mi interessa il prezzo, a patto che sia full compatible con il nostro amato Kernel, e che il modulo non sia sperimentale.

L'obiettivo sarebbe acquisire in analogico "RCA" e trasmettere in streaming il filmato, magari tramite apache ai membri della seduta di meeting che sono a casa.

Avete qualche esperienza in merito?

----------

## djinnZ

hai già provato a guardare qui e confrontarlo con quel che riesci a trovare?

In alternativa potresti provare un convertitore analogico->DV ed acquisire tramite firewire (sto supponendo che hai un portatile e che hai la porta).

Il difficile con gli usb è trovarne qualcuno che abbia l'input analogico e che in quanto sintonizzatore non obblighi a sottostare all'odioso balzello per pagare gli stipendi ai panegiristi pro/anti regime (Vespa, Fazio, Annunziata etc.).

Oppure puoi saltare il problema e prendere direttamente una ip cam.

Esperienze (negative) ne ho con pci (ma, visto che non mi va di pagare il canone per qualcosa che mi offende le ho eliminate).

----------

## paolo.bellini

Capisco....il problema è che vogliono mantenere le tececamere analogiche (causa costo) quindi devo acquisire per forza

Io ho trovato questa, USB

http://www.terratec.it/prodotti/video/digitalizzare-vhs-grabby.html

che ne pensi? 

Per Trasmettere ho pensato a VLC....

----------

## djinnZ

Non so che dirti, era da un pezzo che avevo messo da parte la cosa.

VLC non è il massimo ci sono diverse soluzioni a cominciare da questa.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

